# Nine Pink Eepers for Waffle! Update--Pictures!



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi, one of the girl rats I bought at the pet store last week gave birth today: 9 little bubs. I knew she was pregnant since last Tuesday and so were prepared. But we never had rittens before, so we're really excited. Here are some pictures of Waffle and her brood:

Waffle, when we first got her. She's a bit shy, so this is the best shot I got.









Eepers, a couple hours old.









I think I see milkbands?


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Nine Pink Eepers for Waffle!*

Yep, some definite milk bands.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Nine Pink Eepers for Waffle!*

All dark eyes it looks like, they could all look exactly like mom. Cuties.


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Waffle's babies are four days old now and doing great. They're nursing, moving and eeping. I can see some colors on their skin now. I tried to make out the gender of one of them, but everything's so tiny...I think I'll try in a week or so.

Waffle and her bubs:









The nine eepers: (I think two are dark like Mom, some seem to be hooded and one is all light?)









"Auntie" Squishy, all alone in quarantine, but I think she'll have her own eepers soon.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Phew, Auntie Squishy sure looks like she's going to pop any day now in that picture! What cute little babies!


----------

